# I want a Lone Star card too...



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Was just at an HEB in Corpus. The guy in front of me bought a 6 pack of miller high life tall boys, and paid cash. Then bought a bottle of half-and-half using his lone star card. Then walked over to the Lotto vending machine, pumped a bunch of ones into it, and bought a bunch of scratch-offs. I noticed him in the parking lot getting into his new model Z71 suburban.

Thank god he is getting assistance from the state to take care of his family. Obviously, he needs that lone star card. I clearly need one also...how do I go about getting one??


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Very Frustrating! Im glad our taxes are being used for things like this! Why don't we just write a check to China or something?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

You should see the Salvation Army around lunch time. my office is right by one and you would be shocked to see all the nice cars that go there. I just hope they are donating. but I never see anything goin in the store.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

every sat. morning here around 20th , right across from the old courthouse, they set up there to feed, give clothes and tolitries to homeless etc, you should see all the people in nice cars showing up , some people jus take advatage of things they dont really need, but then again maybe next week that suburban may be repossed? i know i am eligble to get food stamps, i jus choose not to since i can squezze by without jus getting them cause i can.


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Was that you behind me? I loves me the High Life!!! Oh yeah, High Life with Half and Half is the bomb. Don't hate on my Z71.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

oc_steve said:


> Was that you behind me? I loves me the High Life!!! Oh yeah, High Life with Half and Half is the bomb. Don't hate on my Z71.


 h & h aint bad with mad dog 20/20 too!:slimer:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You can get your entire family in free at the Houston Zoo with a Lone Star card....everyone else has to pay $11


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u gotta be jokin:headknock:headknock:headknock



Bocephus said:


> You can get your entire family in free at the Houston Zoo with a Lone Star card....everyone else has to pay $11


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'm not too proud. If I get laid off and have to collect unemployment, I'll use my Lonestar card where ever they take it. I look at it this way, I've worked for 25 yrs now and contributed to a lot of "other peoples habits". It would be time to collect on my investment. So, the next time you see a Lonestar card user, remember, that person may have paid thier dues also.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Cat O' Lies said:


> So, the next time you see a Lonestar card user, remember, that person may have paid thier dues also.


 Okay, you're absolutely right. The one percent of Lone Star Card users that have "paid their dues" don't deserve this. Therefore, one out of every hundred times I encounter someone using said card, I'll not consider them scumbags.
The rest are fair game.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

southtexasreds said:


> Was just at an HEB in Corpus. The guy in front of me bought a 6 pack of miller high life tall boys, and paid cash. Then bought a bottle of half-and-half using his lone star card. Then walked over to the Lotto vending machine, pumped a bunch of ones into it, and bought a bunch of scratch-offs. I noticed him in the parking lot getting into his new model Z71 suburban.
> 
> Thank god he is getting assistance from the state to take care of his family. Obviously, he needs that lone star card. I clearly need one also...how do I go about getting one??


By just standing in line behind him how did you know that the Z71 was his and not a borrowed one? Also how did you know if he wasn't buying the lotto tickets for the guy that owns the Z71? Do you have a sixth sense that most people don't have? You can tell all these things from just looking at a person from the back in a line.


----------



## Loco Gringo13 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is one of my biggest peeves.....customer drives up to my place in a mercedes orders a *** load of food (good for me) opens wallet to pay and out falls the Lone Star card. This person eats here alot, hair and nails done, you know the story. I guess some people use the card for groceries and use their money for the fun stuff. Yeah, I take her money, but I also buy her groceries since I own my own business and pay taxes out the a**. Whew, I feel better for now :headknock:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a few months ago, some guy approached me as i walking towards the entrance to my local grocery store and asked me if i wanted to buy $100 worth of food stamps for $25 (or some amount like that). i told him that that was illegal and that i was calling the cops. i pulled my cell phone out as i kept walking and he took off like a bat out of hell. i figured he was probably looking for a crack fix.

i didn't know they even still issued food stamps. i thought everything had gone electronic.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Don’t need a lone star card. I get enough welfare money to live without one. Tried working for fifty-one years but gave it up as a waste of time. Now I live on welfare checks from social security, the army, and Seafarer’s International. I just love all this free money. Stop complaining about all us poor deadbeats.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom said:


> Don't need a lone star card. I get enough welfare money to live without one. Tried working for fifty-one years but gave it up as a waste of time. Now I live on welfare checks from *social security, the army, and Seafarer's International*. I just love all this free money. Stop complaining about all us poor deadbeats.


i don't think that's what most people have in mind when they are talking about "welfare."


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

If I can't use it for beer and lotto what good is it? By the way, there is a difference between a Lone Star card and unemployment.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Use mine for beer and papers.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*lol*



Cat O' Lies said:


> I'm not too proud. If I get laid off and have to collect unemployment, I'll use my Lonestar card where ever they take it. I look at it this way, I've worked for 25 yrs now and contributed to a lot of "other peoples habits". It would be time to collect on my investment. So, the next time you see a Lonestar card user, remember, that person may have paid thier dues also.


Well said..........
Greenie for ya!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

When I was a boy there was some story going around about a group of people landing on a foreign soil and then rather than working they all started looking for gold. Then some radical named Captain Myles Standish announced that those who didn’t work wouldn’t eat. With the prospect of starvation as motivation they all got to work. If all Texas star cards and food stamps were eliminated except for a very few citizens who are unable to work, the deadbeats would be motivated to get a job or go back where they came from.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Unemployment comes from an insurance every employer pays for every employee, so if you have worked and are now unemployed, you have the right to that money. 

The Lone Star Card on the other hand, yea, we pay for that. Its funny though, when someone legitimatly needs it, they get the run around. 

My sister-in-law, who is divorced and has a little girl, signed up for WIC and the lone star card. Three months after she started using them, her daughter turned 5 years old, and they stopped the WIC and did not give her a lone star card because she has a job as a stocker at a Marshall's making about $7.00 and hour. Not nearly enough to make rent, pay bills, and buy food. Oh, and her ex hardly ever helps her because this charming individual spends his money on more important things like gambling at casinos or entertaining women of the night:headknock. He's a gem! 

When I was a senior in High school, I worked at Kroger's. When I was a sacker, one day this lady came in, she baught two carts worth of groceries that she paid for with food stamps. This lady was well dressed, lots of bling bling as the youngsters of today say, and was wearing way too much perfume. I sacked all her groceries and she asked me if I could help her with them to her car, so I did. Mind you, customers are not obligated to tip you for that service, its to thier disgretion. Well, when we got to her car, a new Mercades Benz, I put all her bags in the trunk when she proceded to tip me a quarter. I just told her to keep it because she probably needed it more than me.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

You know what they say about assumptions right??

Not to say that this guy wasnt doing something "wrong" but I know that I have gone to the store before and used peoples Lone Star cards to buy things for them because they were unable to get out of the house due to medical problems, work issues, kid issues, etc... As a matter of fact, I have done this a few times... 

I have even gone and got them their stuff they needed and bought some items of my own because I was at the store... I bet I have irritated a few folks before and never realized it...LOL!! Funny though, I never gave it a second thought...


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I knew a fella backin the day...he worked construction for cash and his wife was a stripper. They bought steaks and stuff with their welfare card and lived the high life. I wish there had been a 1-800 # back then...


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

i have done the exact thing u mentioned down to the letter except it wasnt half n half and i bought budweiser and i think the lotto tickets were 5 dollar scratch offs ...but the merchandise bought with the food stamp card was for my elderly grandmother who couldnt leave the house. ohh and then i walked outside and hopped into my 2009 truck....not everything is as it seems "believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see"


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Best not to judge, unless you are willing to be judged!!!

:flag:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

They can judge me all they want... If they've got a problem with me using cash or American Express to buy groceries, there's something wrong with them anyway... We bought the right to pass judgement on this stuff when our tax dollar funded it.. There's a whole lot of stuff out there that I let slide on the "none of my business" theory: the second I start paying for it I start worrying about it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Nobody has the right to pass judgement. WE ALL have the right to do something about it!!!

I guess my question is "what are you doing about it", other than complaining about it on the internet?

:flag:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Voting.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a single father with custody of my daughter and when she was younger I was laid off from a job and had hell finding another so I applied for the Lonestar Card and was only given three months of assistance then I was cut off. I called and asked what was going on then they gave me the run around then when they reapproved me it was for $16.00 a month. I have always worked since I was 16 and I believe that if I need help I'm entitled to that money which my paychecks contributed to.....but I guess it doesn't work like that!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Voting.


Thank you sir for exercising your rights!!!! At this point in OUR COUNTRY voting is by far more important and vital than anything else we can do. Unfortunately if you look at the percentages of registered voters compared to actual votes cast it's embarassing. I personally have extremely high hopes that those numbers will change next time around.

:flag:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm a single father with custody of my daughter and when she was younger I was laid off from a job and had hell finding another so I applied for the Lonestar Card and was only given three months of assistance then I was cut off. I called and asked what was going on then they gave me the run around then when they reapproved me it was for $16.00 a month. I have always worked since I was 16 and I believe that if I need help I'm entitled to that money which my paychecks contributed to.....but I guess it doesn't work like that!


But then, you're really not who this thread's about, now are you?


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Voting.


x2


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> But then, you're really not who this thread's about, now are you?


 I was saying this to say that deserving people that should be entitled to help often get shot down and idiots that take advantage of the system for some reason always get the help. IMO


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

There needs to be Lone Star Stores just like the old S&H or Gold Stamp Stores. Nothing but basic staples available with the cards. Good nutrition without the extras. Want extras? So do I, but the fare for all the give-away programs don't leave all that much for those of us still stupid enough to believe we need to work. There is no enumerated right to contentment or happiness (or health-care, for that matter).


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

If that bothers you you should work in the public healthcare system in Texas. I have seen some things that would blow your freakin mind and might give some of you a heart attack. Somethings gotta give before we go completely broke!:hairout:


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

lol, if you need the assistance and are getting it, i have no problem with it. if you feel like this thread is a poke in the right eye because you are living proof of scums of society handout .. sorry but the truth does hurt.

vote for what? politicians needs the tit sucking voting block to stay in office, otherwise they would have corrected this long ago.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Thank you sir for exercising your rights!!!! At this point in OUR COUNTRY voting is by far more important and vital than anything else we can do. Unfortunately if you look at the percentages of registered voters compared to actual votes cast it's embarassing. *I personally have extremely high hopes that those numbers will change next time around.*
> 
> :flag:


I think that you can count on that. Folks have had their wake-up call.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Start watching the person in front of you at the grocery store. It is stunning how many people are on food stamps/welfare. I look for it when I shop, out morbid curiosity. I would estimate around 40% of the people at my local grocer use the Lone Star card.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I was at the grocery store and the girl in front of me who just happened to be talking on a Blackberry, used the Lone Star card to get cash. I didn't know that they could do that!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

As of lately, Texas uses a Lonestar card for unemployment benefits. If you haven't noticed, the unemployment rate is about 14%, if the truth was told. You folks that are fortunate enough to still have a job and are complaining about someone driving a Mercedes or using a Blackberry, and using a Lonestar card need to wake up. YOU COULD BE IN THIER SHOES SOONER THAN YOU THINK! I know there are poeple that take advantage of social programs but with the economy and job market the way it is, you'll see a lot more Lonestar cards than usual. I have two really good friends that invested 20+ years of their life in Hewlett Packard and were laid off last summer. Guess what, both have a Lonestar card. So for all those years they worked hard and thought they would retire with HP, they were given the shaft.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

A good amount of people that I arrest for THEFT have Lone Star Cards in their purses/wallets. Go figure..

Seabass


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Seabass said:


> A good amount of people that I arrest for THEFT have Lone Star Cards in their purses/wallets. Go figure..
> 
> Seabass


And you don't arrest any that don't have the cards?:smile:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Seabass said:


> A good amount of people that I arrest for THEFT have Lone Star Cards in their purses/wallets. Go figure..
> 
> Seabass


When I was an LEO most of the folks I arrested for theft had fingers. What exactly is your point?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

His point is, he has a government job paid for by working peoples taxes, even the taxes that were paid by people he arrested with Lonestar cards. If you want to call that a point. More like pointless. This thread is pointless also.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Cat O' Lies said:


> As of lately, Texas uses a Lonestar card for unemployment benefits. If you haven't noticed, the unemployment rate is about 14%, if the truth was told. You folks that are fortunate enough to still have a job and are *complaining about someone driving a Mercedes or using a Blackberry*, and using a Lonestar card need to wake up. *YOU COULD BE IN THIER SHOES SOONER THAN YOU THINK!* I know there are poeple that take advantage of social programs but with the economy and job market the way it is, you'll see a lot more Lonestar cards than usual. I have two really good friends that invested 20+ years of their life in Hewlett Packard and were laid off last summer. Guess what, both have a Lonestar card. So for all those years they worked hard and thought they would retire with HP, they were given the shaft.


You make a very valid point. What I failed to mention about the girl with the blackberry is that this girl was ghetto, the way she spoke, and the way she dressed. She did not seem like a person that was layed off from a nice job at HP, as a matter of fact, she looked like she had never held a job in her life. She was also very rude to the cashier when the cashier had to call her manager to approve the withdrawl of the money from the Lone star card.

Now to the lady in the Mercades. This was back in 1988, the economy wasn't that great back then but it was ok. One of my coworkers knew about that lady, and told me that she and her family were pretty well to do, yet somehow managed to get food stamps. Not only that, she would buy a $100 book of food stamps from junkies for $50. Thats the reason that they issue the Lone Star card with a pin # instead of the paper food stamp booklets.

Just to let you know, I am in thier shoes. I am unemployed and recieving unemployment benefits, but not the Lone Star card. I don't need it, my wife works and is very fruggal. You just have to learn how to cut back on the things that you really don't need and do a lot of cooking at home.

I really do hope that your friends find something soon. It is rough out there. Every interview I have gone to, the interviewer had a stack of resumes two to three inches high, and I have gone to 10 interviews in the past two months, and nothing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

saggrock said:


> You make a very valid point. What I failed to mention about the girl with the blackberry is that this girl was ghetto, the way she spoke, and the way she dressed. She did not seem like a person that was layed off from a nice job at HP, as a matter of fact, she looked like she had never held a job in her life. She was also very rude to the cashier when the cashier had to call her manager to approve the withdrawl of the money from the Lone star card.
> 
> Now to the lady in the Mercades. This was back in 1988, the economy wasn't that great back then but it was ok. One of my coworkers knew about that lady, and told me that she and her family were pretty well to do, yet somehow managed to get food stamps. Not only that, she would buy a $100 book of food stamps from junkies for $50. Thats the reason that they issue the Lone Star card with a pin # instead of the paper food stamp booklets.
> 
> ...


So what happens now if your wife were to lose her job?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i was in cvs the other day and there was a woman and what appeared to be her daughter talking loud about "" we need to find someone to buy some food stamps from us some we can get our prescriptions filled, haa, it was obvious they were just trying to get someone to take the bait, no one i say did, now, if i can get cigarbid.com to accept it, i might go apply/lol


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I'm a single white female, support myself. Why don't I have one? I don't have children, so I'm discriminated against for that. But that really burns me up for some loser letting the government take care of him - with my tax dollars. I don't even purchase scratch offs...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

you think this all makes you mad wait till they get this new health care bill passed...workin man paying for hosea and hoseb and all the other lazys that dont contribuite


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have experienced that too after getting off work, went to Appletree in Sugarland. An indian woman with 3 well dressed kids paid with food stamps and then got in her large Mercedes to leave.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

What are you calling the Lonestar card? Is it the card that they issue for welfare, or is it the debit card from Chase they issue for unemployment?


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Obviously a touchy subject for some. The point of most on here is that there is a ton of people using the LSC that are questionable. They buck the system. Dont believe that.....then do 2 seconds worth of research. Or go to HEB as the gentlemen that started the post did. If your getting govt assistance then a majority of this country believes you probably shouldnt have a new 55" LCD TV and a new Escalade. Yes there are people that have earned it.......of course. There are also people that genuinley need the help....of course. But if you are struggling in life, you need to make reasonable cut backs. When I went through hard times I had to sell my boat, couldnt go out to eat at nice places, cut back on booze and other non essentials. That is the point! Serioulsy people......be responsible. Thats all any of us ask.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I was at Sams Club and had a few Mexican women buying two hugh carts of stuff for there mobile food truck, and you guessed it, the Lonestar card, I asked the cashier and they said that is where most of then buy and used there card, I looked a little confused for a moment then he sais, they buy supplies, turn into cash with there food trucks,do not pay any taxes on what they sell because it is kind of loke they do not exist, then show up at the welfare office and receive the max benefits because they are poor, boy are they smart!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I noticed that no one posted that they 'want to need a LoneStar card'. Jus' sayin'. :frown:


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

I also was standing in line when the person in front of me purchased $40.+ in groceries. The checker said nothing when they paid using their LSC. However, when I paid for my $15.00 with my bank card. I had to show my ID!... I ask why didn't you check their ID in front of me, and only received a blank stare!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

As with any government assistance program, there will be a certain element of society that will abuse the system to supplement their lifestyle at everyone else's expense. But we should temper our indignation for the losers and abusers with insistence that our government representatives police and administer these programs properly. Otherwise, we risk throwing out the baby with the bath water.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Toss that Baby, Pokey!!!!

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> You can get your entire family in free at the Houston Zoo with a Lone Star card....everyone else has to pay $11


I see nothing wrong with that...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Best not to judge, unless you are willing to be judged!!!
> 
> :flag:


Well said...


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> Obviously a touchy subject for some. The point of most on here is that there is a ton of people using the LSC that are questionable. They buck the system. Dont believe that.....then do 2 seconds worth of research. Or go to HEB as the gentlemen that started the post did. If your getting govt assistance then a majority of this country believes you probably shouldnt have a new 55" LCD TV and a new Escalade. Yes there are people that have earned it.......of course. There are also people that genuinley need the help....of course. But if you are struggling in life, you need to make reasonable cut backs. When I went through hard times I had to sell my boat, couldnt go out to eat at nice places, cut back on booze and other non essentials. That is the point! Serioulsy people......be responsible. Thats all any of us ask.


Excelent point there THEPISTONHEAD!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BigRoo said:


> I see nothing wrong with that...


I guess we oughta give 'em a car, too, huh?

I don't have a problem with my tax dollars buying food and other necessities: that's the Christian thing to do (Decent thing to do for you atheists.)... That being said, we don't need to be spending money to entertain 'em, too... If they've got enough disposable time to be going to the zoo they've got enough time to be hitting the street looking for a freakin' job....


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Bobby said:


> So what happens now if your wife were to lose her job?


Hopefully that won't happen. I am working on something right now(yes its legit) that if it goes well, I will not need unemployment by next month. Just don't want to say what its is just yet, so that I won't jinx it.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> I guess we oughta give 'em a car, too, huh?
> 
> I don't have a problem with my tax dollars buying food and other necessities: that's the Christian thing to do (Decent thing to do for you atheists.)... That being said, we don't need to be spending money to entertain 'em, too... If they've got enough disposable time to be going to the zoo they've got enough time to be hitting the street looking for a freakin' job....


....Or getting a job a the zoo cleaning monkey poop.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Cat O' Lies said:


> As of lately, Texas uses a Lonestar card for unemployment benefits. If you haven't noticed, the unemployment rate is about 14%, if the truth was told. You folks that are fortunate enough to still have a job and are *complaining about someone driving a Mercedes or using a Blackberry, and using a Lonestar card need to wake up*. YOU COULD BE IN THIER SHOES SOONER THAN YOU THINK! I know there are poeple that take advantage of social programs but with the economy and job market the way it is, you'll see a lot more Lonestar cards than usual. I have two really good friends that invested 20+ years of their life in Hewlett Packard and were laid off last summer. Guess what, both have a Lonestar card. So for all those years they worked hard and thought they would retire with HP, they were given the shaft.


So is there a reason why the said person driving a Mercedes, talking on a Blackberry, and using a Lonestar card could perhaps cut-off their Balckberry service and sell there Mercedes to maybe just maybe free up a little cash flow for more essential items like food. There are cheaper means of transportation and a Blackberry is not a necessary item to have. There's nothing wrong with helping people in need, but I find it hard to justify tax payer dollars going to help pay for food for someone who still chooses to drive a nice car, and subscribe to other non-essential services like Blackberrys or even cable tv for that matter.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got news for everyone..... if things don't turn around at the top soon, I am going to the other side. I am tired of being on the supply side of the decisions from our goverment. Screw them, if they want to promote this stuff, sign me up. Work is for suckas anymore.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> I guess we oughta give 'em a car, too, huh?
> 
> I don't have a problem with my tax dollars buying food and other necessities: that's the Christian thing to do (Decent thing to do for you atheists.)... That being said, we don't need to be spending money to entertain 'em, too... If they've got enough disposable time to be going to the zoo they've got enough time to be hitting the street looking for a freakin' job....


Thats my opinion and that's yours...

I'm not one to judge...

Just saying....


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

here ya go, application definitely looks bias English


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BigRoo said:


> Thats my opinion and that's yours...
> 
> I'm not one to judge...
> 
> Just saying....


 So just where do you draw the line at what we supply? Gotta be somewhere..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bludaze said:


> here ya go, application definitely looks bias English


Bias*ed* in what way?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Best not to judge, unless you are willing to be judged!!!
> 
> :flag:


Thats a whole bunch of wisdom piled into one small post.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

to apply for card= clear out your savings account and leave about $2000, sell off your car and buy a junk car worth $1500 and leave $1000 in checking account.All that money you piled up, dig a hole in your backyard and bury it somewhere safe. Get rid of any assets that you have and liquidate then go apply for your card but wear some beat up clothes and shoes with no jewelry. lol


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> When I was an LEO most of the folks I arrested for theft had fingers. What exactly is your point?


Were those fingers paid for with tax money? My money..your money. Maybe its just me, but I don't wanna give my money to people that steal. Texas should set up a charity organization.. Cash for Criminals. Those that wish to donate money can do so voluntarily so that criminals can get their welfare cards and stop making taxpayers foot the bill.

Seabass


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

BigRoo said:


> I see nothing wrong with that...


Guess I was brought up differently. Zoos are entertainment for people on their day off from work. People without jobs should be at the Library or kitchen table filling out resumes and looking for work. Once you get work, then you get paid, then you go to the Zoo, the movies or whatever else you can afford.

Spent plenty of time at the kitchen table polishing the resume. Go into a job interview and see a stack of resumes 6 inches high? It means I don't go to the zoo - it's back to the library and kitchen table so I can have the best resume in that stack.

But hey that's me.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Seahuntress said:


> I'm a single white female, support myself. Why don't I have one? I don't have children, so I'm discriminated against for that. But that really burns me up for some loser letting the government take care of him - with my tax dollars. I don't even purchase scratch offs...


You are aware of all of the goverment programs for single women that own a business right?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I *had* a friend looking for a job and I told him Lowe's was hireing for the past 2 months now, he trys so hard but never put in an application. Just wants to suck off the system and other things i'm ashamed to mention. By the way Lowe's is still looking for employees to pass pay checks and great benifits too.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I *had* a friend looking for a job and I told him Lowe's was hireing for the past 2 months now, he trys so hard but never put in an application. Just wants to suck off the system and other things i'm ashamed to mention. By the way Lowe's is still looking for employees to pass pay checks and great benifits too.


Mark,
There are quite a few that will not apply for jobs due to the fact that they cannot pass a drug test. Something that Texas doesn't require for a lone star card. :hairout:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> So just where do you draw the line at what we supply? Gotta be somewhere..


No wheres mi amigo


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Guess I was brought up differently. Zoos are entertainment for people on their day off from work. People without jobs should be at the Library or kitchen table filling out resumes and looking for work. Once you get work, then you get paid, then you go to the Zoo, the movies or whatever else you can afford.
> 
> Spent plenty of time at the kitchen table polishing the resume. Go into a job interview and see a stack of resumes 6 inches high? It means I don't go to the zoo - it's back to the library and kitchen table so I can have the best resume in that stack.
> 
> But hey that's me.


That sure is you, good job!


----------



## MullidaeRoseus (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess that I should add my story here... Was living in Lafayette, LA for about 2 years, and saw something that still haunts me today about the future of our country... Was in an Albertson's grocery store, a very well dressed lady was in front of me in line, buying typical groceries...Nothing out of the ordinary... and when the checker gave her the total, this woman pulls out the LA equivalent of a Lonestar card... Not sure the name, and tries to use it... One of the items she had bought, Dog food... was flagged, and she was told she had to pay cash for it, and could not use her card... The lady storms off, and in a few minutes returns with like 3 or 4 packs of T-bone steaks... And proceeds to say..."Fine...then that little Mother-****** will just have to eat steak..." I was completely disgusted, as were the other folks behind me and the checker... Just thought I would share this with you fine folks...


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

another instance of good idea, good intentions but bad reality. and another govenment program that bleeds millions of dollars a year to cheaters and liars. if we ran a business that bled money the way these program do, we'd have to close said business...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I have to add this*

The child support people will not even go after deadbeat parents until the custodial parent applys for this LoneStar card thing.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the photo they had in the Chronicle showing the three "ladies" waiting patiently for 3hrs. at the LS office for food stamps. 

Nicely dressed, manicured nails and all three of them with a bluetooth earpiece.


----------

